# Fresh Water Tank Low Point Drains



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm trying to de-winterize my 21RS for the first time. I've tried pliers on my freshwater hot and cold low-point drains, and nothing. What do I have to do to get the low point drains to open? They're plastic and there's two "screw" points. I don't know which one to unscrew to get the tanks to drain and I don't want to break anything.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

This will be of no help but both of mine came off simply by turning by hand...

Be careful about cranking them off too much cause you don't want to break the pipe ...

If worse comes to worse and you are still under warranty simply pull in to a dealer and have them untwist it for you -- should take about 30 seconds...

hopefully GILLIGAN didn't clue them on for you --


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'm attaching a really lame picture to see if it helps any. I'm trying to unscrew the bottom part of the drain and it seems "stuck"...or just a whole lot harder to come off then it should.

http://myweb.cableone.net/abjay/dsc00326.jpg


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine were extremely tight too....

I used 2 sets of pump pliers...the ones with the jaws that open and close for sizing.....

Used 1 to hold above the cap, and 1 on the cap.

Now, I just finger tightened them again.

Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine was tight also and I gently used a pair of pliers to remove them (righty-tighty; lefty-lossy). These two will remove liquid from the lines. As far as the fresh water tank, this would be amother connector like this one. mine in the 5th wheeler was located at the rear on the driver side near the connector to fill the tank. The tank didn't have anything in it, in fact the cap was stored in the water heater compartment along with the plug for the water heater, so all i had to do was to put the connector on finger tight and fill and sanitize the tank. Good luck. If you are close to the dealer, it might not hurt to take it back and have them do it, but just be gentle on them and they should pop off and then put them on only fingure tight, not pliers tight.

Larry


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks, I finally got them off. I was a little worried about breaking them at first, but when I felt a little more confident that I was cranking in the right place, I just gave it some elbow grease and it finally came off.

What is the single drain at the back of the trailer though? I noticed that as I was filling the fresh water tanks there was water coming out of that too. I don't understand why there would be another drain if there's already a hot and cold water drain.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought that's what those two things were. I'm trying mine tomorrrow and will sanitize the tanks before our next trip. I'll have to read up on the bleach to water ratio thing from other threads. I'll let you know if I have problems trying to open them.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We have the 21RS as well. The one at the front is the direct drain for the fresh water tank. JR


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tyson18 said:


> Thanks, I finally got them off.Â I was a little worried about breaking them at first, but when I felt a little more confident that I was cranking in the right place, I just gave it some elbow grease and it finally came off.
> 
> What is the single drain at the back of the trailer though?Â I noticed that as I was filling the fresh water tanks there was water coming out of that too.Â I don't understand why there would be another drain if there's already a hot and cold water drain.
> 
> ...


That is the tank drain. You should have 3 drains under the trailer. Hot, Cold piping and the Fresh water tank.


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

So I must be missing a plug because there's no plug on that rear drain...water is just pouring out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tyson18 said:


> So I must be missing a plug because there's no plug on that rear drain...water is just pouring out.
> [snapback]101808[/snapback]​


Look around your camper for the last cap
I actually found one of mine inside the outside water heater cover
Don't know why it was in there









Don


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, I just diligently looked everywhere in the camper and I can't find it. GRRR...























I assume it just looks like the plugs for the hot and cold drains???


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

yep -- exact same cap --

just curious how you winterized your trailer but did not winterize the fresh water tank?


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

just curious how you winterized your trailer but did not winterize the fresh water tank?
[snapback]101834[/snapback]​[/quote]

If you winterize with the water pump bypass kit you do not utilize the fresh water tank. JR


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> yep -- exact same cap --
> 
> just curious how you winterized your trailer but did not winterize the fresh water tank?
> [snapback]101834[/snapback]​


Ghosty - you just drain the fresh tank to winterize it. No need to add the pink stuff. Even if there is a little bit of water in the tank and it freezes it will not expand enough to damage the tank. The drain line on the other hand can be cracked if left filled with water and it freezes.

I would just go to Home Depot and get a bag of caps. They are in the plumbing section and they are PEX. You could also replace the caps with drain valves.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Like I said, mine was inside of the compartment for the Hot water heater on the outside of the camper. Before you start up, make sure that the plug is installed in the hot water heater also and check the bypass for the hotwater heater. To get all of the pink stuff out, I hooked up a hose to the city water connection and openned all of the faucets one at a time until it ran clear. Then I filled the fresh water tank with bleach solution, closed the bypass for the water heater (making sure the plug was in) and ran water through all of the faucets until I smelled the bleach. Let set for several hours, drain tank and flushed, refilled and ran the water pump again to get most of the bleach water out of the lines.

Hopes this help.

Larry


----------

